# A good example of what we can avoid by reasonably prepping



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

People make fun of us because we prep.

We prep because waiting until something is imminent isn't preparing its reacting and its too late.

We also prep because we will avoid the animalisitc behavior when stuff really does hit the fan.

Take a look at people getting water before the hurricane: https://www.facebook.com/whatyousayyy/videos/1723237261319429/

Do you think people in this video reasonably preppared beforehand?
Do you think the people in this video would survive if something really did hit the fan?
Can you imagine what it would be like if things really did hit the fan and it was life and death for them and their families vs us, the preppers (who had food, water and shelter)?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Even the guy in the purple shirt in the back didn't get the water I have stored up right now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Even the guy in the purple shirt in the back didn't get the water I have stored up right now.


I have that and more , with a artesian well,shallow well pump, genny and gas


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

People don't make fun of me because I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> People don't make fun of me because I keep my mouth shut.


Nah, we make fun of you for different reasons.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Nah, we make fun of you for different reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I wasn't refering to this forum 
Jealous people make fun of my Russian accent, that is the only thing I let them have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The tap is still running?? Why buy water??


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Chipper said:


> The tap is still running?? Why buy water??


I could never understand why you would wait in long lines to buy water while the tap water was still running.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I wasn't refering to this forum
> Jealous people make fun of my Russian accent, that is the only thing I let them have.


I happen to think a Russian accent is sexy, on a woman that is. That and Cajun can raise my flag. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

TG said:


> I wasn't refering to this forum
> Jealous people make fun of my Russian accent, that is the only thing I let them have.


I admire anyone who can speak more than one language. Accent or not.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I am with Chipper if the tap is still running why buy. I was taking my recyclables to turn them in to day and noticed a lot of easy to clean empty bottles with lids. Those heavy plastic Gatorade bottles can be washed, rinsed sanitized and air dried with a little time and effort. Fill leave some air space and freeze to use in your cooler the advantage to a ice bottle to keep stuff cold is you can drink the water when it melts. Don't want to mess with bring the bottles home tow them. 

You can fill your own and rotate if you use them all the time or store clean and dry to be filled before hurricane season. 

I swa a lot of folks in line for water on the news but they walked right by empty containers that could be purchased and filled today. Today fill the tub and anything that can hold water that is clean and food grade.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just have to ask is all the beer gone??


----------

